# Paint Shield System



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone have this? What are your thoughts?

Coast - Coast Direct






Contractor Sample Pack


They also have a microfiber roller sleeve that looks promising.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds almost too good to be true!....wait a minute

What's that old expression?

How about you buy it and let us know..ok


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> Sounds almost too good to be true!....wait a minute
> 
> What's that old expression?
> 
> How about you buy it and let us know..ok


I shouldn't pass judgement without seeing this thing CLOSE UP or actually using it, but it looks like another gadget invented for the HO and DIYers. Bet I can cut a better line than that thing!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmmm.... Tempting. The starter kit is not that expensive. May have to give it a go. I'm familiar with using my 9" roller against door and window trim and getting as close as a 1/4" without getting any paint on it. Never good enough for a tight cut, but close enough to speed up my cutting process. 

This is a better video he made and shows more detailed examples:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Freeze the frame at 1:43

Look at the door frame and how the cut looks terrible.

Luv the black jeans.:thumbup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

the ceiling cut line looks terrible, but the base and frames don't look bad. (considering time spent)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

The tool doesn't actually cut the ceiling in, he does do that by hand.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Freeze the frame at 1:43
> 
> Look at the door frame and how the cut looks terrible.
> 
> Luv the black jeans.:thumbup:


Can't wear whites or his black thong would show through. :shutup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy.... Look at minute 4:30 to 4:40, the line on the baseboards isn't straight at all, and he got paint on the other wall, at the bottom is rounded instead of a straight corner, I don't think I can use this tool.

I think this will be a DIY tool for the cheap home owner that think: why pay a painting company when this tool does the job just as good. lol

I can get a nice couple of wooster brushes for the same price of this gadget and guarantee a better cut line.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

AztecPainting said:


> Holy.... Look at minute 4:30 to 4:40, the line on the baseboards isn't straight at all, and he got paint on the other wall, at the bottom is rounded instead of a straight corner, I don't think I can use this tool.
> 
> I think this will be a DIY tool for the cheap home owner that think: why pay a painting company when this tool does the job just as good. lol
> 
> I can get a nice couple of wooster brushes for the same price of this gadget and guarantee a better cut line.


let the DIYers and HOs buy the damn thing, then they can call a real painter in to fix the mess - for a decent price.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

AztecPainting said:


> Holy.... Look at minute 4:30 to 4:40, the line on the baseboards isn't straight at all, and he got paint on the other wall, at the bottom is rounded instead of a straight corner, I don't think I can use this tool.


True that! Looks like there's about a 1/4" of wall yet to be cut in at the base....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

It would give an apartment painter an edge on business....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pfff... 
I don't think this system can do anything that the AccuBrush can't do better. :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It would give an apartment painter an edge on business....


I get it! An *"edge"* on business... (see the guy's "edging" so this would give him an "edge"). Jason made a "punny"! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I get it! An *"edge"* on business... (see the guy's "edging" so this would give him an "edge"). Jason made a "punny"! :thumbsup:


you're a riot ! bet you could team up with old Zoomer and make a heck of a team!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm.... Tempting. The starter kit is not that expensive. May have to give it a go. I'm familiar with using my 9" roller against door and window trim and getting as close as a 1/4" without getting any paint on it. Never good enough for a tight cut, but close enough to speed up my cutting process.
> 
> This is a better video he made and shows more detailed examples:
> 
> Paint a 12'x12' bedroom in 25 minutes - YouTube


He still had to cut it in with a brush.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> He still had to cut it in with a brush.


Exactly ! So just WTF is the point ? I know I'm dumb but what am I missing ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> He still had to cut it in with a brush.


Yeah I mentioned that earlier and more specifically regarding the ceiling. But I do see now where the trim still need to be cut by brush too... 

I see this tool really only good for apartment painting where the faster you paint it the more you make and apartments are typically painted the same color over and over and over until the sheet rock can't hold the weight any more... :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

masterdawg said:


> Exactly ! So just WTF is the point ? I know I'm dumb but what am I missing ?


Posting products like this helps the evaluation process from more than one set of eye's. That really is the purpose of the post. Some folks here pointed things out I didn't see and there is wisdom in sharing stuff like this to get opinions before a purchase is made. Sure, it seemed to good to be true and therefore we have accomplished that reality.


Now, for them Microfiber rollers sleeves... If they were't made in China, I might give them a shot. ProwallGuy did a video of the ArrowWorthy Microfiber mini roller and I was impressed.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Posting products like this helps the evaluation process from more than one set of eye's. That really is the purpose of the post. Some folks here pointed things out I didn't see and there is wisdom in sharing stuff like this to get opinions before a purchase is made. Sure, it seemed to good to be true and therefore we have accomplished that reality.
> 
> 
> Now, for them Microfiber rollers sleeves... If they were't made in China, I might give them a shot. ProwallGuy did a video of the ArrowWorthy Microfiber mini roller and I was impressed.


I apologize for bein an ass!:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

masterdawg said:


> I apologize for bein an ass!:whistling2:


Yeah riiiiiiigghht! :thumbup:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Posting products like this helps the evaluation process from more than one set of eye's. That really is the purpose of the post. Some folks here pointed things out I didn't see and there is wisdom in sharing stuff like this to get opinions before a purchase is made. Sure, it seemed to good to be true and therefore we have accomplished that reality.
> 
> 
> Now, for them Microfiber rollers sleeves... If they were't made in China, I might give them a shot. ProwallGuy did a video of the ArrowWorthy Microfiber mini roller and I was impressed.




I appreciate that you are not closed minded about things...I've bought edgers like this in the past hoping that it would work and make me money...I'm always open to new techniques and tools that make me a better painter.

The problem I see with some experienced painters is that they are not open to new ideas and are too proud to try new things...I hope I never get that way...I applaud you for having the guts to share this with us...:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I can pretty much accomplish the same thing he is doing with a 9" x 3/4" Super Fab. It's all in dipping (from a 5'er) technique and knowing how to apply the roller to the wall. And, I accomplish it not by using the end of the roller but using the guard near the elbow of the roller, very much like his process. It seems as though he has a plastic cap at the end of the roller that he wipes clean with his finger after loading it and before applying it to the wall. I think all he has made is a mini version of what I do and put the cap on the end for better usability.

Although... I do like the adjustable mini roller handle. That looks like it could be handy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Being that the second cut-in at the ceiling isn't nearly as critical as the first, I can see how this would be useful for that, but certainly not for cutting up to trim work.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

masterdawg said:


> you're a riot ! bet you could team up with old Zoomer and make a heck of a team!:thumbup::laughing:


Thanks... I think. :huh:

Follow-up:
Didn't know who Zoomer was until I saw his thread... ouch. Hope I don't come across in quite the same way. :shutup:

As for teaming up, I'd need someone who isn't going to be gone for 24 hours at a stretch. :whistling2:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I like how it says "FREE SHIPPING" and then shipping is $15.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I like how it says "FREE SHIPPING" and then shipping is $15.


No, no... I'm sure the $15 is the cost for the "handling". The "shipping" is free. :whistling2:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I just bought 20 cases and they added a free pair of black jeans!!!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> I just bought 20 cases and they added a free pair of black jeans!!!


No Thong ?!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

it's always nice to play with the idea.
i think i bought one of these cuttey rolley things bout 5 years ago(course didnt work) but i'm feelin like im due for another one,, what was it before that.. oh ya the preval

i just stumbled on this video on youtube. funny because they say its posted on paint talk , i hope nobody reads this. cause this is not much of a sales pitch


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

My initial thoughts on this roller is not to use it for accuracy but rather a 1st coat fast cut scenario. Something like this roller might be useful when multiple colors on a job all needs cut-in relatively quick or on NC to get a 1st coat of paint to cover overspray quickly. It may work in places some of us already use a jumbo-koters. I'm not sure, I'd have to spend a day with it.

One other option in the scenario below would be to take your jumbo-koter covers and trim them 1/4" and re-bevel the cover to the point applied pressure will place the nap super close to the trim. Its common for me to cut roller covers to allow the end-cap of the frame to be exposed. Then the end cap can ride along the casing and depending on base type, roller nap thickness, you may be able to glide across the top of the baseboard. Still may need to have a damp rag on occasion to wipe the end-cap depending on how you load the cover or after long periods of use.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Can't wear whites or his black thong would show through. :shutup:


 
That's not a thong, It's a skid mark! ​


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> That's not a thong, It's a skid mark! ​


:shutup::shutup::shutup:


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

how does someone so worried about efficiency use a 9 inch roller for all walls


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Goode Painters said:


> how does someone so worried about efficiency use a 9 inch roller for all walls


Thats what I keep saying.


----------

